# Low-Carb Protein Crepe Recipe



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Low-Carb Protein Crepe*

*Ingredients:*
1scoop Vanilla Protein
1/4 cup liquid egg whites
Splash of sweetened almond milk
2 tbsp PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter
Stevia to taste
Cinnamon to taste

*Directions:*
1.Spray sauce pan with non-stick cooking spray and heat.
2.Blend Protein powder, egg whites, almond milk, and Stevia
3.Pour batter in a pan and cook for 3 minutes, or until bubbles appear.
4.Fold in hald and continue cooking until done.
5.Mix pb2 powder with water until you reach desired consistency.
6.Top crepe with PB2 and cinnamon

*Macros:*
196 Calories
2.5g Fat
9g Carb
35g Protein


----------

